# Exhaust???



## wyatthull (Jun 3, 2011)

hey guys just bought a 05" gli 1.8t i want to put a 3 inch tbe on it but im not sure of the maker yet. I've heard Magnaflow is a really nice exhaust but every time i look for one online i can only find a 2.5 or 2.25 cat-back, any suggestions?


----------



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

3" TBE from 42DD.


----------

